# [RH9] Probleme mit Capi-Treiber



## Sebastian Wramba (30. November 2003)

Moin moin,

habe nun soweit den Capi-Treiber von AVM installiert.... das ganze Zeugs mit make, make install, make menuconfig, etc. etc. (ich glaube zumindest, dass der Treiber nun installiert ist).

Jedenfalls hab ich alles so gemacht, wie man es aus der Readme von diesem Treiber-Paket entnehmen kann.

Nun weiß ich aber immer noch nicht, wie ich nun mein Gerät (Teledat USB 2 a/b, funktioniert mit den gleichen Treibern wie die Fritz!Card USB) unter RH9 ans Laufen bringen kann.

depmod -a hat folgendes ergeben:



> [root@gouraud linux-2.4.20-8]# depmod -a
> depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-8/misc/fcusb.o



... und die Anlage bei dem Wizard für die Internetkonfiguration auswählen kann ich ebenfalls nicht.

Was muss ich noch machen?

MfG Sebastian


----------



## melmager (30. November 2003)

hmm scheint ein generelles problem zu sein

googel hat zb. sowas rausgeworfen:

http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-isdn/2002-Aug/0175.html

http://freiburg.linux.de/~zeisberg/howtos/fritzcarddsl.html


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (30. November 2003)

capiinit hat folgendes ergeben:



> [root@gouraud root]# capiinit
> ERROR: fopen(/etc/capi.conf,r) failed - No such file or directory (2)



... das ist aber erstmal egal, denn capi ist auf jeden Fall geladen, was lsmod ergeben hat.

Jedoch weiß ich immer noch nicht, wie ich jetzt ins Internet komme.

pppd call isdn/avm ergibt folgendes:



> Plugin userpass.so loaded.
> userpass: $Revision: 1.3 $
> Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.
> capiplugin: $Revision: 1.26 $
> ...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Dezember 2003)

Soderle, hab jetzt die Capi4k-Tools usw. von http://mungo.homelinux.org installiert, hat wunderbar geklappt. Nun ergibt sich aber folgendes Problem:



> [root@localhost proc]# capiinfo
> capi not installed - No such device or address (6)
> [root@localhost proc]# pppd call isdn/meocom
> Plugin userpass.so loaded.
> ...



Also kann mir das mal einer erklären? capiinit (bzw. capiinit start) ergibt keinen Fehler, capiinfo und pppd aber schon....

Hab auch /dev/capi chmod 666 gegeben, wie's in der AVM-Faq stand, hat auch nichts genützt...

Ich brech irgendwann noch zusammen.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (6. Dezember 2003)

Wie man hier ja schön nachlesen kann, soll man die fcusb.o nach /etc und /lib/modules/... kopieren.... nur existiert /lib/modules/2.4.20-8/misc leider nicht... deshalb ist capi angeblich immer noch nicht installiert, lsmod zeigt aber capi, capiutils, etc. den ganzen Scheiss halt an.... was bitte muss man denn noch machen um unter Linux eine primitive Internetverbindung zu bekommen?


----------



## nunja (18. Januar 2004)

Falls es noch interessiert.

Die Verträge zwischen dem Hersteller und dem Lieferanten Deines Teledat USB 2 a/b erlauben es dem Hersteller nicht dafür Treiber für das OEM Gerät  zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Allerdings hier ein kleiner Hinweis:
01.) Melde Dich als Anwender "root" an.
02.) Öffne ein sogenanntes Terminalfenster.
03.) Lösche von Deinem Rechner die selbst übersetzten Programme und .conf Dateien.
04.) Stecke Dein Teledat USB 2 a/b ein.
05.) Führe den Befehl "tail -f 20 /var/log/messages" bzw. "tail -f 20 /var/log/syslog" aus.
06.) Dort findest Du eine Zeile die ähnlich dieser (vend/prod 0x57c/0x1900) aussieht.
07.) Notiere Dir die Zeichenfolge die anstatt 0x57c/0x1900 in Deinem Logbuch steht.
08.) Ziehe den Stecker Deines Teledat USB 2 a/b ab.
09.) Spiele das von dir erwähnte Treiberpaket von mungo ein.
10.) Öffne die Datei /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap mit einem Schreibprogramm (vi, etc.)
11.) Am Ende der Datei steht jetzt eine Zeile die die Zahlen 0x057c und 0x1900 enthält.
12.) Ersetze die Zahlen jeweils durch die in 05 ausgelesenen, z.B. 0x1244 und 0x1000
13.) Speichere die Datei mit den geänderten Werten.
14.) Stecke Dein Teledat USB 2 a/b ein.
15.) Folge den Beispielen die Du auf mungo gelesen hast.

Jetzt sollte das Gerät eigentlich funktionieren.


----------

